# CCW - CHL



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Is there any difference?
I couldn't find any on the Ohio.gov site.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

In Ohio it's a Concealed Hand Gun License. A person can only Carry a hand gun.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

no difference


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> In Ohio it's a Concealed Hand Gun License. A person can only Carry a hand gun.


That's how I understand it also.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Conceal Carry Weapon vs

Concealed Handgun License


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

CCW=s concealed carry weapon(not a license)
CHL=s concealed handgun license
Some states refer to CHL as CCP or CCL
CCP=concealed carry permit.
CCL=concealed carry license.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ve always just referred to it as CCW permit. Anyway, if any of you fellas are close to renewing yours, better schedule it now. Mine expires the end of this month and could not get an appointment until November 5th. Had to schedule in Geauga county also instead of here in Lake. You can’t even advance to appointments on the Cuyahoga and lake county’s website. So god knows how far they are backed up. Just a heads up.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Did they change the rules in that you had to renew in the same county or retake the the course for CCW?


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

I went to a neighboring county about 3 months ago for my renewal (3 months expired). No appointment necessary. Gave her my application, $50.00 and she took my fingerprints. They mailed me my new license in about 30 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bearcat3993 said:


> I went to a neighboring county about 3 months ago for my renewal (3 months expired). No appointment necessary. Gave her my application, $50.00 and she took my fingerprints. They mailed me my new license in about 30 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which county?


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Clermont County. I live in Hamilton County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have renewed mine twice in another county adjacent to mine-never an issue.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Did you guys renew before the covid thing or no? If not I will schedule in your county.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if Ohio extended the renewal process for your ccw? I think normally we have a 30 day grace period once they expire, but I’m not sure if that has been extended due to covid.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

It was extended 90 days.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bobk said:


> It was extended 90 days.


Thanks bob!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks bob!


And dont forget if you are a Veteran, can get free if there are funds left for the year..save ya 50bucks


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Decided to get my CHL. Just went online to schedule appointment, first available in Stark County is 11 March.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Decided to get my CHL. Just went online to schedule appointment, first available in Stark County is 11 March.


What? 6 months?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’ve always just referred to it as CCW permit. Anyway, if any of you fellas are close to renewing yours, better schedule it now. Mine expires the end of this month and could not get an appointment until November 5th. Had to schedule in Geauga county also instead of here in Lake. You can’t even advance to appointments on the Cuyahoga and lake county’s website. So god knows how far they are backed up. Just a heads up.


Geauga county sent me an email telling me I can reschedule a month early so now I’m scheduled for October 2nd.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Renewals may be a shorter wait. Checked Wayne county and first available a new CCW is 5 March.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dang I feel lucky. Called yesterday and I go next Tuesday for my renewal. Hocking County.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I’ve always just referred to it as CCW permit. Anyway, if any of you fellas are close to renewing yours, better schedule it now. Mine expires the end of this month and could not get an appointment until November 5th. Had to schedule in Geauga county also instead of here in Lake. You can’t even advance to appointments on the Cuyahoga and lake county’s website. So god knows how far they are backed up. Just a heads up.


After trying almost every day sine June 26th I finally was able to get an appointment for December 16th with the Lake County sheriffs office


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

If you live adjacent to Ashland County use them. Tons of open slots. Im in Medina and I've used them twice and also going a third time in two weeks.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

perchjerk said:


> After trying almost every day sine June 26th I finally was able to get an appointment for December 16th with the Lake County sheriffs office


I’m in lake county also and tried everyday but I could even schedule when I tried because they were so backed up.u
I’ll just drive down to Burton and get it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've called and got in the same day, nice being retired and flexible..... all I did is ask, what about today ,got anything?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm in Portage County....this thread made me look at my permit. I won't tell you when it expired, but it's been a minute. Good thing I never carry.

Anyways, called Portage County number...recording said they are scheduling in APRIL of 2021!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What!?!? That's 7 months! Hoping renewals are a little quicker.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

mas5588 said:


> I'm in Portage County....this thread made me look at my permit. I won't tell you when it expired, but it's been a minute. Good thing I never carry.
> 
> Anyways, called Portage County number...recording said they are scheduling in APRIL of 2021!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What!?!? That's 7 months! Hoping renewals are a little quicker.


My dad's in Cuyahoga. Went through Portage and has an appointment next April. nobody else around Cuy was even taking anymore appointments.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Depending on who wins on Nov. 3rd, we may have national reciprocity.
We should only have to buy i more time, from what i understand.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> I've called and got in the same day, nice being retired and flexible..... I'll I did is ask, what about today ,got anything?


Lake county? I did too before the Covid thing. Lake county, same day, but 3yrs ago. Today you aren’t getting in that easy, you will be getting in sometime next year if your lucky.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Think I'm good for a few years ,till needing to go back


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like they have extended the renewals to June 30 2021


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Currently heading to the desk of Governor Mike DeWine is House Bill 614, legislation that should help to relax the concerns of law-abiding Ohio gun owners whose CHLs are expiring soon.

An amendment to HB 614 extends all CHL expiration dates through at least June 30, 2021. In addition, if a license expires between April 1, 2021 and June 30, 2021, the license is further extended an additional 90 days past the expiration date.

The amendment also removes the contiguous county requirement during the time of Ohio's "emergency order" related to the COVID virus. So, a licensee may renew at ANY sheriff office in Ohio. The law ordinarily restricts applications and renewals to a person's home county and adjacent counties.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I just got the email above.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Went to Ashland County this morning for a 10am appointment. Got to the window at 9:56 and was walking out the door at 10:01. 
One nice thing thier doing differently from the last two times I was there is first, you can pay by bank card and two, they'll mail it to you for $1. Saves me the 40 minute drive BUT I can't carry until I get my new one because they keep the old. Should only be a week.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> Went to Ashland County this morning for a 10am appointment. Got to the window at 9:56 and was walking out the door at 10:01.
> One nice thing thier doing differently from the last two times I was there is first, you can pay by bank card and two, they'll mail it to you for $1. Saves me the 40 minute drive BUT I can't carry until I get my new one because they keep the old. Should only be a week.


I was in the office for about 15 minutes. Filled the paperwork out, fingerprints, picture and then she made my new license and out the door with it in my wallet. Very odd how each county seems to do things different. The last few times for renewal I had to go back and pick it up in a week or so. They all need to be more consistent.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bobk said:


> I was in the office for about 15 minutes. Filled the paperwork out, fingerprints, picture and then she made my new license and out the door with it in my wallet. Very odd how each county seems to do things different. The last few times for renewal I had to go back and pick it up in a week or so. They all need to be more consistent.


That sounds like the way it should be done. I have to go to kinko’s, get a passport picture taken, and bring in the application with me. I think many have changed their procedures due to the whoflung flu.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I think you only need a passport photo for a new license, not a renewal. Medina and Ashland for sure don't want one for renewals.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That sounds like the way it should be done. I have to go to kinko’s, get a passport picture taken, and bring in the application with me. I think many have changed their procedures due to the whoflung flu.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

loweman165 said:


> I think you only need a passport photo for a new license, not a renewal. Medina and Ashland for sure don't want one for renewals.


That’s what I was told to bring.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That’s what I was told to bring.


Better bring one then. Odd all sheriff offices aren't on the same page.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That sounds like the way it should be done. I have to go to kinko’s, get a passport picture taken, and bring in the application with me. I think many have changed their procedures due to the whoflung flu.


Geez, what a mess. I don’t understand why all the counties aren’t on the same program. Our little county was pretty simple.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Union County is pretty simple. They schedule firm appointment times, take your picture onsite, and send you back on your way in 15 minutes. Some counties seem to be more concealed carry friendly than others. This has been a known issue since day one when the law passed.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fairfield was pretty easy.. Had to go back to get the license.. not a big deal though.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

From the letter I received from Buckeye Firearm Association it looks like you can renew your license in any county with the new amendments.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Correct!!!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Ashland sheriff verified this and scheduled my father for November. He lives in Cuyahoga.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

loweman165 said:


> Ashland sheriff verified this and scheduled my father for November. He lives in Cuyahoga.


Grandpa's Cheese Barn will appreciate the business......


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

bobk said:


> From the letter I received from Buckeye Firearm Association it looks like you can renew your license in any county with the new amendments.


Actually the clerk at Ashland said this change was only in effect until next June because of Covid than its back to adjacent countries.


----------

